# Advice on buying Hymer



## Campingcar (May 28, 2012)

Hi,
We have recently moved to France and, after talking about acquiring a camper for too long, we have decided to take the plunge. We are particularly interested in a 8-10 year old Hymer 'A' Class diesel LHD (probably a B584) but not with a 'fixed' bed and with a budget of £18-22k. Does anyone have any ideas/advice about any pitfalls/benefits of owning such a vehicle?
We would perhaps prefer to buy from the UK and then register it in France but are open to suggestions.
Thank you


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

That age of Hymer is very well built, the quality went down for a couple of years not long afterwards but the more recent models look pretty good again. The alko chassis makes a big difference and improves the storage space. Another model to look at is the B644 with rear lounge and half garage if you can find one, we think it is superb.
Good luck with your search

Chris


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi - we bought a 2003 584 last year. It was the best layout for us as it had the totally sperate shower unit. Have really enjoyed the van, the build quality and underfloor storage.

The only things I would say are;

1)Check how may habitation batteries there are - only one fitted as standard but you will need two if you are using it in the winter without hookup

2)Check for service history and habiation - dont be afraid of getting the AA to chack over the engine and mechanics

3)Enjoy!


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer*

Hi,

We are on our 3rd Hymer. The first a 1998 Mercedes 640 was a literally a foot in the water after about 18 months of research rear kitchen bathroom with shower and the kitchen with dinette seating that became a double bed and of course the drop down bed. We travelled far and wide over a three year period living in the van for up to 3 months at a time.

Two things became apparent. We wanted more storage and a bed that could remain "set" without having to clamber up to the drop down or make up the dinette bed which whilst it was large became a pain.

Our second took on all these points and more - the 2002 Starline 680 was and remains a brilliant unit. Full garage large bathroom L shaped dining and kitchen, much more solid on the road but a touch thirstier. Power to spare fully laden.

After the four speed auto of the 640 the 6 speed auto in the 680 is a dream to drive.

From 2005 until last year we traveled extensively doing 50000 miles, living in it up to 5 months at a time. In that time I could not fault it.

We now have a 2010 654sl and it is just perfect. Stunning in every way.

The key in buying it was that hymer germany offered me 2000 less than I paid for it in 2003. It was a deal clincher! That said the 680 was a brilliant van/home for many years and I would recommend it to anyone.

The key in my mind is really asking yourself what you want out of a van. What seems right at the start is often not.

Whatever you buy make sure of its mechanical history, get its log books and work receipts. Make sure it has an english hymer manual.

Good luck

Barry


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*buying in europe*

Dont be afraid of buying in Europe, better deals, no uk margins and registration is straight forward. DVLA has all the info you need and there is plenty of advice on here as well.

The only thing you really need to be aware of is that you will bring it back on export plates and insuring it is nigh on impossible for the journey home. You will travel on 3rd party insurance as part of your export registration. Personally I think this is against EU law.

cheers


----------



## Campingcar (May 28, 2012)

ardgour said:


> That age of Hymer is very well built, the quality went down for a couple of years not long afterwards but the more recent models look pretty good again. The alko chassis makes a big difference and improves the storage space. Another model to look at is the B644 with rear lounge and half garage if you can find one, we think it is superb.
> Good luck with your search
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris!


----------



## Campingcar (May 28, 2012)

Markt500 said:


> Hi - we bought a 2003 584 last year. It was the best layout for us as it had the totally sperate shower unit. Have really enjoyed the van, the build quality and underfloor storage.
> 
> The only things I would say are;
> 
> ...


Thankyou!


----------



## Campingcar (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Hymer*



musicbus said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are on our 3rd Hymer. The first a 1998 Mercedes 640 was a literally a foot in the water after about 18 months of research rear kitchen bathroom with shower and the kitchen with dinette seating that became a double bed and of course the drop down bed. We travelled far and wide over a three year period living in the van for up to 3 months at a time.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Very interesting!


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*Hymer*

Hi , we got our 2007 584 just under 18 months ago and have to say we are really pleased with it , especially the layout and the under lockers which hide all manner of important stuff , like fishing gear, wine , beer and kites !

Overall the build quality is very good , but had a few silly things to put right but nothing major.

If I was being picky the Fiat engine is a bit lacking (2800cc) for oomph but I am still running it standard where others have had it remapped and reckon its transformed the van.

Which ever you choose , buy on condition , some of the older vans are much better built and will give years more service


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We bought in Germany after over 12 months of research which included a week hiring one in France which really helped us decide.
Our 2005 655SL is perfect for us as we did want a fixed bed and lots of room/storeage. The 2.7 ltr auto engine is a dream to drive.
Good luck

Bob


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

We have a Left hand drive 2001 584 , after 5 years ownership we remain v pleased with it. Over time we have improved it by getting twin leisure batteries, an 80W solar panel, a crank up satellite, and a reversing camera. I would suggest looking out for a van with asmany of these additions as possible.

Good luck in you search,as you can tell I would strongly recommend a 584, but personel preferance is important and what suits me may not suit you.

Best wishes David


----------

